# Welcome Quinn!



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yesterday I saw a that a local rescue had posted on FB about a dog that needed rehomed. She was an elderly Golden Retriever and their rescue was full so they couldn't take her. I posted and found out she was 1/2 hour from me. After a phone conversation I was told I could pick her up in a half an hour if I wanted. Told my husband we had an errand to run! Saw her and couldn't say no. 

Quinn is a beauty sugar faced Golden. When I asked how old, I was told "my husband thinks she's about 10". They rehomed her from a lady who passed away. She has been bred multiple times (possibly a retired breeding dog). She is overweight, filthy ears, some bad teeth, some arthritis in the rear legs by the way she goes up stairs but so well mannered. She doesn't bark. Doesn't demand petting. I get the feeling that she is used to being ignored. 

Seamus doesn't quite know what to do. (We lost Sonny in January after a two week hospitalization.) 

So, ears have been cleaned. We feed a balanced pre-made raw diet so she is being transitioned over from Kibbles and Bits (!). She loves her walks. She's been with us 14 hours and I'm in love. 
I've always felt that you know when the right dog comes along. Quinn is the right dog and she will be loved and fussed over for as long as God wills her to be with us.

Welcome home Quinn!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations on your new addition! She’s a beauty and the sugar faces are the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats! Quinn looks like a sweet girl.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Congratulations! I can't wait to hear more stories about Quinn! I bet with good vet care, less weight, and a raw diet she's going to get a whole new leash on life! 💕


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Haha...leash! I see what you did there.....


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congratulations ! It’s so nice when the older ones end up in a loving home.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is such a great story. It is always so nice to hear that a dog who may not have had a great life will have a wonderful final few years and be loved. Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm very happy for Quinn and all of you!


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Awe, what a wonderful thing you did to give her a great loving home.. Best of luck with her..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!
Quinn is a beautiful sugar faced girl, I know she will be loved and spoiled. 
Thank you for opening your heart and home to this special girl. 
May you have many days to come with Quinn.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

This just made me cry happy tears !


----------



## unpublishable (Dec 29, 2021)

What a wonderful addition to your family! Quinn has a fantastic personality and Quinn is going to have such a great senior life with you!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Quinn looks like a sweetheart! Senior dogs are very special.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless you for giving her a wonderful home and life, especially now she's older. I'm so happy for Quinn, I know you'll spoil and love her to bits x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats! It's a win for all of you.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Congratulations on your new addition! She’s a beauty and the sugar faces are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Bless you for giving her a wonderful home and life, especially now she's older. I'm so happy for Quinn, I know you'll spoil and love her to bits x


Thanks Auntie Nicki!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

3-1/2 day update on Quinn! She is fully off the Kibbles N Bits and on raw and LOVES it! Been brushed (a few lumps to be checked out), trimmed the nails somewhat with our Dremel, cleaned those filthy ears. She actually fell asleep in my lap while I was trimming her nails! I'm not sure she ever had any attention.

We were told she was lazy. She loves her walks. Our driveway is 1/8 of a mile long. She can easily walk up and back -- and loves it! 

We travel to the Chicago area for 2 weeks for work tomorrow and she will have her first "business trip". I love traveling with our dogs and renting an Airbnb while we are there makes it so easy!

Vet couldn't get her in before we leave so, hopefully, she will be fine for the two weeks and then a vet visit when we get home. 

Seamus wants to play with her but she's not up to it now. 

For whatever time we get with her, she will be loved to pieces!

Thanks all for your wonderful comments and wishes.


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you !! You have earned a future ride on the “UP Escalator”. Beautiful dog and beautiful people go hand and hand !!


----------



## Edrewes1 (11 mo ago)

danoon58 said:


> View attachment 890953
> 
> Yesterday I saw a that a local rescue had posted on FB about a dog that needed rehomed. She was an elderly Golden Retriever and their rescue was full so they couldn't take her. I posted and found out she was 1/2 hour from me. After a phone conversation I was told I could pick her up in a half an hour if I wanted. Told my husband we had an errand to run! Saw her and couldn't say no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edrewes1 (11 mo ago)

JP1 said:


> Thank you !! You have earned a future ride on the “UP Escalator”. Beautiful dog and beautiful people go hand and hand !!


Congratulations to all of you!!!!! Bless you for rescuing that baby


----------



## rebeccalvb (Dec 18, 2021)

danoon58 said:


> View attachment 890953
> 
> Yesterday I saw a that a local rescue had posted on FB about a dog that needed rehomed. She was an elderly Golden Retriever and their rescue was full so they couldn't take her. I posted and found out she was 1/2 hour from me. After a phone conversation I was told I could pick her up in a half an hour if I wanted. Told my husband we had an errand to run! Saw her and couldn't say no.
> 
> ...


She is just beautiful! What a lucky girl to have found you!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

So an almost 1 week update of Miss Quinn. We are traveling for the next two weeks for work. She traveled well in the car (NE Ohio to Northern Chicago area), pottied along the way. Even though our van isn't too high we used our ramp for her and she seemed to appreciate it and learned what it was for right away. 

She is eating her raw and having an egg and yogurt added to each meal along with her Glucosomine, Green Lipped Mussels, Taurine, and Plaque Off. 

Cleaning the ears daily along with a healthy dose of Zymox. They are clearing up! YAY! Still working on the nails every other day with the Dremel and she is walking better.

I thought she needed a bath but was hesitant to subject her to one so soon after getting her. Her coat felt almost greasy. Well, after a week on raw her coat is feeling soft and much less greasy. She also had a lot of dandruff and dead skin cells so lots of brushing to make her more comfortable. 

She is fitting in perfectly. I told my husband thank you for letting us get Quinn, his response was, after I saw her, how could I say no?

She even felt well enough to climb on the couch.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Edrewes1 said:


> Congratulations to all of you!!!!! Bless you for rescuing that baby


It's we who are blessed! Thank you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You are so wonderful. The perfect home and people for this sweet girl to have landed with. So happy to hear she is getting better and healthier every day.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm just seeing this. What a GORGEOUS girl Quinn is!! Like an earlier poster said, with quality food and exercise I wouldn't be shocked to see her start acting much younger. She must have been feeling miserable with her long nails, dirty ears, dirty coat, yucky diet, etc.

So happy that you found each other and I can't stop smiling. Please, please be sure to keep us updated on Quinn.

She'll be playing with Seamus and bossing him around in no time! 💗


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Quinn update! Quinn has now been with us 3 weeks. She has had her first business trip to Chicago for two weeks and she traveled as if she had been traveling with us all her life.
Yesterday was her first vet visit. First the scale -- we KNEW she was overweight (in her prior home she was eating pasta and Kibbles n Bits). 100.4 lbs. Since the breed standard says 55-65 lbs. for females she is way overweight.
Vet thought she felt a spay scar -- that's good news. One surgery she doesn't need to have!
Both ears were infected, but we knew that. She needs a dental badly but, before we subject her to anesthetic, she needs full blood work.
A rabies vaccine since we have absolutely NO history on her and blood work pulled for titers for parvo and distemper. Microchipped.
Heart sounded good. Lungs sounded good.
She made friends with everyone. She rode the power table lift up and down with no problem. She is so easy going!
Vet thought she was 10-11 years old. Well, Quinn, for whatever time God sees fit to give us together, we will take care of you. We will get you healthy.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

brianne said:


> I'm just seeing this. What a GORGEOUS girl Quinn is!! Like an earlier poster said, with quality food and exercise I wouldn't be shocked to see her start acting much younger. She must have been feeling miserable with her long nails, dirty ears, dirty coat, yucky diet, etc.
> 
> So happy that you found each other and I can't stop smiling. Please, please be sure to keep us updated on Quinn.
> 
> She'll be playing with Seamus and bossing him around in no time! 💗


She is the boss! Seamus was used to having Sonny boss him around so he naturally let Quinn be the boss!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great update. Thanks for keeping us up to speed! I'm sure you'll be able to get her to a healthier weight with better food and more exercise. I love stories like this.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She looks so happy in that photo....like she knows she's in a good place.


----------



## Allstargirly (6 mo ago)

I have such a soft spot for old Goldens. Thank you for saving an old girl and giving her a loving home!


----------

